# Problems getting new credit card to replace Ulster and KBC's one



## Nordkapp (3 Dec 2021)

Biggest issue is the credit card not account opening. I am currently running at 20 emails with AIB cclending, 5 phone calls and 1 visit to the branch.am told a further visit is required to the branch to verify pps, despite no mention of this previously and despite sending revenue balancing statement with the number on it……


----------



## Baby boomer (3 Dec 2021)

I wouldn't be surprised if some operator took over the UB and KBC credit card portfolio, lock, stock and barrel.  (As Avant did with MBNA.)   It has to be a very profitable element of their business.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Dec 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> Biggest issue is the credit card not account opening.



With respect, most people would be in great difficulty if they had no current account.  Difficult to receive or make payments.

For many or most of us, the credit card has been completely replaced by the debit card so not having a credit card would not be a problem. 

And as Bb points out, the credit card business is extremely profitable so the book will probably be acquired. 

Brendan


----------



## Nordkapp (4 Dec 2021)

Interesting if the book was acquired. 

I was initially an AIB cc holder, then MBNA, then TESCO and now KBC. A credit card is essential for booking travel or online shopping given the better protection over debit cards. Personally, putting the direct debit card details online isa no no. Revolut fills that gap


----------



## RedOnion (4 Dec 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> *Interesting if the book was acquired.*
> 
> I was initially an AIB cc holder, then MBNA, then TESCO and *now KBC*.


The KBC credit cards are included in the memorandum of understanding with BOI:

"_You should be aware that if you decide to apply for a Personal Credit Card, should a Binding Agreement with Bank Of Ireland receive regulatory approval, your account will be transferred to Bank of Ireland._"






						Important Information - Consumer Finance - KBC
					






					www.kbc.ie


----------



## Leo (6 Dec 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> A credit card is essential for booking travel or online shopping given the better protection over debit cards.


Have a read of this article. No real difference in protection for online shopping but perhaps using a credit card has more protection from fraud than a debit card linked to your main current account. 

Also, if hiring a car is important, a credit card makes that a lot easier.


----------



## Nordkapp (6 Dec 2021)

@Leo, those are reasons for having a credit card. The immediate charge back facility being a 3rd. A debit card other than prepaid is too dangerous to use online


----------



## Leo (7 Dec 2021)

Nordkapp said:


> @Leo, those are reasons for having a credit card. The immediate charge back facility being a 3rd. A debit card other than prepaid is too dangerous to use online


Sorry, forgot to link the article, but the same chargeback facility applies to debit cards. It's a common enough misconception that credit cards offer superior protection, but that hasn't been the case for years. See the BoI guide for example, zero difference in the process

A debit card really is no more dangerous than a credit card for online purchases.


----------



## deeobrien (9 Dec 2021)

Leo said:


> Sorry, forgot to link the article, but the same chargeback facility applies to debit cards. It's a common enough misconception that credit cards offer superior protection, but that hasn't been the case for years. See the BoI guide for example, zero difference in the process
> 
> A debit card really is no more dangerous than a credit card for online purchases.


The difference is that with a debit card you are down money in your account straight away while its all getting sorted. This might mean that you can't use for other essential items.  If its a CC you can mark the payment as disputed and it buys time to get it all sorted.


----------



## Leo (9 Dec 2021)

deeobrien said:


> The difference is that with a debit card you are down money in your account straight away while its all getting sorted. This might mean that you can't use for other essential items.  If its a CC you can mark the payment as disputed and it buys time to get it all sorted.


Yeah, fair point for those who have a credit card but are living from paycheck to paycheck.


----------



## Odea (19 Dec 2021)

My credit card is with the Ulster Bank.  Will there be a problem if I just go in to a Bank of Ireland branch and ask them to take over the running of my credit card from Ulster Bank?

I have opened an AIB current account in lieu of Ulster Banks withdrawal from the market and have gradually transferred across DD's etc.

I just want to keep my credit card separate from my current account.


----------



## MrEarl (19 Dec 2021)

Why BoI, if you don't mind be asking?  
... They don't strike me as the best option, in terms of"best buy"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2021)

They won't take over the running of your credit card from Ulster Bank.

But they should issue you one in the normal way.

Just go online and apply for a Bank of Ireland credit card in the normal way.  As you won't have a credit history with them, they probably won't give you a very big limit. 

But if you show them your UB statements and if you have a good credit record, they might match it.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2021)

Odea said:


> I just want to keep my credit card separate from my current account.



Why? 

I have my credit card and current account with AIB.  They deduct the balance every month from my current account. I don't have to think about it.

There never has been a problem, but if one ever arises it will be easier for the one organisation to sort.

Brendan


----------



## Odea (20 Dec 2021)

Thanks.  Being a former student of UCD, I see that you can get a Bank of Ireland Alumni CC with some benefits for the college.

I also am concerned with having my CC linked in some way to my current account for security reasons. With the new increased security measures and the use of Apps to verify purchases I am concerned that, knowing me, I will mess this up in some way. I thought having a distance between accounts might be a good idea.

I usually keep large balances sitting in my current account for long periods.


----------



## Concrete (20 Dec 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> For many or most of us, the credit card has been completely replaced by the debit card so not having a credit card would not be a problem.


I'm not sure about that.  Personally I use a credit card for almost everything - it's a month or two's free credit (clearing down full balance each month) and I find it the best way to budget day to day spending (and also all the bigger items like private health insurance payment).  I see in advance exactly how much will come out of my current account (by DD) to pay the balance and when.  I don't use debit card at all (except for withdrawing cash about once a quarter).  Maybe I'm an anomaly though.


----------



## nephster (20 Dec 2021)

This is exactly how I use my credit card too - basically for everything except direct debits. We are very aggressively saving and I know in advance what bills coming out this month will be; on payday I can therefore allocate all of my remaining pay packet bar a small current account buffer to savings. As day-to-day spending on food etc. is obviously variable, being able to pay for it in one lump sum on payday facilitates this. I only use my debit card to very occasionally withdraw cash, for example to pay a plumber or boiler engineer.


Concrete said:


> I'm not sure about that.  Personally I use a credit card for almost everything - it's a month or two's free credit (clearing down full balance each month) and I find it the best way to budget day to day spending (and also all the bigger items like private health insurance payment).  I see in advance exactly how much will come out of my current account (by DD) to pay the balance and when.  I don't use debit card at all (except for withdrawing cash about once a quarter).  Maybe I'm an anomaly though.


----------



## Leo (21 Dec 2021)

Odea said:


> Will there be a problem if I just go in to a Bank of Ireland branch and ask them to take over the running of my credit card from Ulster Bank?


As above, they won't take over it as such, but all credit card providers will offer a switch service, with a form you fill in to request any outstanding balance to be transferred over and the old credit card account to be shut down. 

That would be a more straightforward approach than applying for a new credit card while still holding on to the Ulster Bank one as they will see you as a greater risk with multiple active cards.


----------

